# Michael's Ultimate Noob Shop



## Michael Lucky (Aug 4, 2010)

I am a noob, I made a shop, would you request from me?

i'll try to work on it still 

rules:

1. low expectations
2. willing to wait
3. set should be worn for at least 3 days
4. sig disabled on post
5. no shitty stocks, or crappy manga panels, it has to be reasonable gais

note: im lazy and I dont give a shit

EDIT

another note: dont expect a banner for the shop

WORKERS

Stephanie
Kagura
Cero Barrage
Eternity​


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 4, 2010)

SAMPLES
quick rundown of what I usually do with stuff, I dont necessarily adhere to it, but its just to give you guys an idea​


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2010)

reserved just in case


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 4, 2010)

I suppose i can help out.


----------



## KohZa (Aug 4, 2010)

lol michael .good luck with the shop.you're awesome set maker too .


----------



## Rubi (Aug 4, 2010)

Got any examples?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 4, 2010)

added a sample post up there


----------



## Jay. (Aug 4, 2010)

do u do transperencies?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 4, 2010)

yeah, but not a big fan of them, but hey, if its a request


----------



## Jay. (Aug 4, 2010)

have sex with me.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 4, 2010)

tempting really... but im taken


----------



## Lupin (Aug 4, 2010)

Good luck with your shop brah.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 4, 2010)

thank you Chrome


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2010)

MICKEY request 

effects what ever fits


border what ever fits 

on sig " thinking of you"

stock


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 4, 2010)

Kazehana said:


> MICKEY request
> 
> effects what ever fits
> 
> ...



My first one 

imma work on it on my other OS, I dont have any graphics tool here 

thanks for requesting


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 4, 2010)

lmao, imma try to make it say a few hours from now, and lol, cool name change


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks :33

sweet thanks mickey


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 4, 2010)

lol havent made any yet 

and your welcome


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2010)

? how r you a newb your great at this stuff :33


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 4, 2010)

lol, im a humble person :33

and thanks 

anyway here's your request


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2010)

ahh simple yet cute  

thanks :33

rep rape time


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 4, 2010)

lol glad you leik it


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 4, 2010)

i love your work mickey and i meant to vote yes 

the  got me distracted


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 4, 2010)

its all good


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a request.. do whatever you like.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 5, 2010)

I will take that request fellow worker on the shop, whom I am very glad to have as she helps me with set making by doing some of the requests on here, making it easier for me, hooray, ty much


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 5, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> I will take that request fellow worker on the shop, whom I am very glad to have as she helps me with set making by doing some of the requests on here, making it easier for me, hooray, ty much



awwwwwwwwww thanks your so sweet baby and can't wait to see it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 5, 2010)

you gon see it alrite


----------



## Mihael (Aug 5, 2010)

hi  



do whatever you like, i dont expect nuthing


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 5, 2010)

good for you, and imma make it


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 6, 2010)

avatar
notelease just use her picture,other writings not necessary^^
stock: 
signature stock: 
text:My Swee??est Sin 
effects and borders:u can do whatever u like 
thank u so much,thehe^^


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 6, 2010)

imma take this one, also new rule added


----------



## Sunako (Aug 6, 2010)

pliz.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 6, 2010)

Mihael said:


> hi
> 
> 
> 
> do whatever you like, i dont expect nuthing




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 7, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> avatar
> notelease just use her picture,other writings not necessary^^
> stock:
> signature stock:
> ...



I tried to work on yours. Manga panels are hard to work with. Hope ya like.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 7, 2010)

Sunako said:


> pliz.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 7, 2010)

Request please~

-set
-
-Black border, whatever looks best either wide or thin
-any effects that look nice
-Text: Nova
-Senior

thanks ~!


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for my avie Michael. I freaking love it and will rep you when i spread.


----------



## Mihael (Aug 7, 2010)

badass mike as always


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 7, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> I tried to work on yours. Manga panels are hard to work with. Hope ya like.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


wow,thank u guys so much*goes and wears new set* thehehe ^^


----------



## Damaris (Aug 7, 2010)

i wnt 2 b3 nice but not 2 nice 
so i will request from ur partner and not u 

for stephanie

avatar
150x200

one version with the text "classy bitch" and one version without
dotted border
thank yew!


----------



## Helixals (Aug 7, 2010)

*Mich,can u make me set like the example of our.The 1.

I want set with this :


Make it cool and + Avatar 155x155.*


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2010)

I want a new set, anything anime related would be nice.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 8, 2010)

joinage to this shop


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 8, 2010)

I would advise anyone requesting in this shop if you delete your requests there is a good chance you will not be able to request here again. It takes a lot of effort to make these damn sets and when a set is being worked on and then its deleted not only is it really fucking rude to do.. that worker could have been working on another request. Keep that in mind if your planning on requesting here in the future.

/bitchmodeends


----------



## Shagia Frost (Aug 8, 2010)

*Hmmmmm..........*



Stephanie said:


> I would advise anyone requesting in this shop if you delete your requests there is a good chance you will not be able to request here again. It takes a lot of effort to make these damn sets and when a set is being worked on and then its deleted not only is it really fucking rude to do.. that worker could have been working on another request. Keep that in mind if your planning on requesting here in the future.
> 
> /bitchmodeends


Can I request even for a signi here


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes you can request a sig here if you want. Thats for those who request then delete it when the request is being worked on already and gets someone else to make it. If you want to request then request away.


----------



## Shagia Frost (Aug 8, 2010)

^ Ah thanks. I Already PM'ed Michael Lucky for my request but just in case can you do my request as well?


----------



## Ephemere (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks hichael


----------



## Duffy (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh haven't talked to you guys in like forever. o.o



*Spoiler*: _ Request_ 



I'd like to request a set.




Yeah out of that pic

Avatar

Size: 150x150

Boarder: Maybe a dotted boarder you know something new-ish

Effect: Ya you can go ahead and remove the current color/effect and add some new effects/colors to it. Ya the new shit gfx-ers do these days

Side note: Remove the small logo @ the bottom

Sig

Size: About 375x375

Boarder: The same as the avatar

Effect: Ya just make it match the avatar but maybe add a lil bit more effects to it tho or w/e you think suits it best.

Side note: Remove the logo and put "Isshin Kurosaki" there instead.


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 9, 2010)

<<Slug>> said:


> Oh haven't talked to you guys in like forever. o.o
> 
> 
> 
> ...





i'll take this one though be patient i work at other shops ok i'll get it done this week


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 12, 2010)

a cute set with this one please ^^
stock:
size: avy:150x150 siggy:500x350 
text: Soul of music ETERNALE 
other things:up to u ^^ 
thehehe,hope ı did everything right


----------



## Sayaka (Aug 12, 2010)

eternalrequiem said:


> a cute set with this one please ^^
> stock:
> size: avy:150x150 siggy:500x350
> text: Soul of music ETERNALE
> ...



? do you wanted colored also whats r her original colors 

i might be able to do it.....


----------



## ღMomoღ (Aug 12, 2010)

Aww,really?.that will be cool,Ehm actually she dont have any color,lol..
smt. with cute pink might be good,ıts all up to u^^ thanx already


----------



## Helixals (Sep 18, 2010)

Our requests will be ready soon ? xD


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 18, 2010)

lol sorry been very busy, imma work on those tomorrow


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah right.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 19, 2010)

I really am doing it right now


----------



## Synn (Sep 25, 2010)

Stephanie 

*Request*: set
*Size*: senior
*Stock*: 
*Effects*: make it colourful, please :33
*Border*: dotted
Thanks


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 25, 2010)

Helixals said:


> *Mich,can u make me set like the example of our.The 1.
> 
> I want set with this :
> 
> ...



sorry it took a while, been very busy with real life stuff, anyway hope you like em


*Spoiler*: _avy_ 




I made 2 versions, 1 with 155x155 and a 150x150, just in case


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 26, 2010)

Ephemere said:


> thanks hichael


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 26, 2010)

David1822 said:


> Stephanie
> 
> *Request*: set
> *Size*: senior
> ...



Im seriously rusty and havent made a request in a while. Hope this is ok.


----------



## Synn (Sep 26, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Im seriously rusty and havent made a request in a while. Hope this is ok.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



This is more than ok, it's PERFECT!  

I love it! Thank you so much!! 

Need to wait 24h to rep, though.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 26, 2010)

Its ok just glad you like it.


----------



## RockpiRate (Sep 26, 2010)

for Michael 

**Type:* Set.
**Stock:* 
**Example:* 
*Spoiler*: __ 







**Avy:* 150x150 & 125x125 (for 125x125 to be without text)
**Other: * Add effects and text "I'll be back before you know it." Text on the avatar just "Before u know it" Follow like the example do it closer to example i show u.
Credi + rep for sure.


----------



## Helixals (Sep 26, 2010)

*MAN I LIKE IT VERY MUCH !

U ARE AWESOME.

Cretis + Rep !*


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 26, 2010)

Ehm hello^^
since Kagura didnt make my req. for a  long time,can ı cancel it and make another req?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 26, 2010)

Helixals said:


> *MAN I LIKE IT VERY MUCH !
> 
> U ARE AWESOME.
> 
> Cretis + Rep !*



lol thanks 



eternalrequiem said:


> Ehm hello^^
> since Kagura didnt make my req. for a  long time,can ı cancel it and make another req?



well, try to VM her at least imo and ask her, abd in the case she dont reply, then I guess you can ask someone else to make it

im not against requesting, but I think past arrangements needs to be settled in regards to this premise, no?


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 26, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> lol thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...





god dammit  forgot about this shop will doo the request ASAP  or tomorrow im dead right now


----------



## Eternity (Sep 26, 2010)

Set please

Please try out different things with the sig.

Avy of Tsuna (the one in front)


----------



## Smiley (Sep 26, 2010)

*Request*: Set
*Size*: Senior
*Stock*: 
*Effects*: Up to you.
*Border*: Rounded and Dotted.
Thanks!


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 26, 2010)

Eternity said:


> Set please
> 
> Please try out different things with the sig.
> 
> Avy of Tsuna (the one in front)



Your image isnt showing.  



苦痛 said:


> *Request*: Set
> *Size*: Senior
> *Stock*:
> *Effects*: Up to you.
> ...



I might try to do this unless you want michael to do it.


----------



## Smiley (Sep 26, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> I might try to do this unless you want michael to do it.



Yup, you can do it if you want.


----------



## Stephen (Sep 27, 2010)

Request for Bro! 

Make it however you want and take all the time you need. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eternity (Sep 27, 2010)

Try now.


----------



## Sayaka (Sep 27, 2010)

Eternity said:


> Set please
> 
> Please try out different things with the sig.
> 
> Avy of Tsuna (the one in front)



hey Stephenie can i take this


----------



## Rubi (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm really sorry for canceling my request last time. I hope I can request again. I promise I won't delete this one.

Set please. For either Stephanie or Michael 

I can't choose between the two so you decide.


*Spoiler*: __ 




size: junior
Border: anything that's not dotted
Effects:Whatever you think fits
text: "So.... This is the outcome of our alliances.... Betrayal...."


border: Same with above
Size: same with above
Text: "Your singing is as laughable as our friendship but then again, that's why I love it"

Thank you


----------



## Cero Barrage (Sep 27, 2010)

dude this place sounds like a paradise for practice, i would love to join your team oh great michael


----------



## Eternity (Sep 27, 2010)

Cero Barrage said:


> dude this place sounds like a paradise for practice, i would love to join your team oh great michael



I would too, if you have room. 

Here is some examples of my work:


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 27, 2010)

joinage accepted


----------



## Cero Barrage (Sep 27, 2010)

yes!  i will work my hardest!


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 27, 2010)

sigs off pl0x 

im not really strict but I felt like saying its since its in the rules and stuff


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 28, 2010)

苦痛 said:


> *Request*: Set
> *Size*: Senior
> *Stock*:
> *Effects*: Up to you.
> ...



Wasnt sure what i wanted to do with this. Hope it looks ok.








Kagura said:


> hey Stephenie can i take this



Sure have at it.


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 28, 2010)

Stephanie. could you just create a 150 x 150 avatar with this stock for me.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 28, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Stephanie. could you just create a 150 x 150 avatar with this stock for me.



If you dont like them let me know and i will redo them.



Michael is doing the ones that havent been done yet so be patient guys.


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 28, 2010)

It looks fucking aweome. Sorry about this but do you mind creating a signature too?


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 28, 2010)

@ Aggressor: Stephy said she wont be able to finish your sig now, she's not feeling so good, hope you understand



RockpiRate said:


> for Michael
> 
> **Type:* Set.
> **Stock:*
> ...



made senior and junior


*Spoiler*: _sig_ 











*Spoiler*: _avy_


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah no problem, the avatar is badass anyway. Will wear once I am finished with this lisa set, thanks guys


----------



## Eternity (Sep 28, 2010)

Ill make the sig if you want..


----------



## Helixals (Sep 28, 2010)

*Oh Michael.Can u make me 1 set..janior and cool like this one of RockpiRate..Janiors are very cool.Rep + credit + credit in 1 RPG of Naruto.
*

*Type: Set.
*Stock:

*Example: 



*Avy: 150x150 & 125x125 (for 125x125 to be without text)
*Other: Effects and  text "Dont fuck with the ninja crafter !" Text on the avatar just "Ninja crafter.."

Note: If u can make th hair white . ^^


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 28, 2010)

Helixals said:


> *Oh Michael.Can u make me 1 set..janior and cool like this one of RockpiRate..Janiors are very cool.Rep + credit + credit in 1 RPG of Naruto.
> *
> 
> *Type: Set.
> ...



where's the stock?


----------



## Helixals (Sep 28, 2010)

*i edited. it ..*


----------



## Smiley (Sep 28, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Wasnt sure what i wanted to do with this. Hope it looks ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's lovely Stepahnie, thanks


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 28, 2010)

Stephen said:


> Request for Bro!
> 
> Make it however you want and take all the time you need.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 28, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> It looks fucking aweome. Sorry about this but do you mind creating a signature too?



Since i had to make the sigs seperate from the avies they wont look just alike.





苦痛 said:


> It's lovely Stepahnie, thanks



Your welcome


----------



## Aggressor (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow, there great :33. Thanks so much, will wear after this lisa yado set.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 29, 2010)

lisa yado is set to be replaced


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 29, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> Wow, there great :33. Thanks so much, will wear after this lisa yado set.



Glad ya liked it.  :33



Michael Lucky said:


> lisa yado is set to be replaced


----------



## KohZa (Sep 29, 2010)

set especially for michael .



avyn whitebeard face(the old guy) 
sig & effect:i'll leave it up to you.just make it badass 
border.i want one with thin white border and one without border idf its not troubling you 

thx .


----------



## Becko (Sep 29, 2010)

Can you get something cool out of this?


Effect by the worker's choice (I'd like Michael to do it, but it's ok if someone else does it instead)
I'd like no texts and if possible, can you do both senior and junior sizes for the ava, becuz I plan to use it on skype too XD thx in advance.

//for the ava - focus on his face, not the card.//


----------



## Eternity (Sep 29, 2010)

Ill take it!


----------



## Eternity (Sep 29, 2010)

Becko:


*Spoiler*: __ 












Made one with text, just in case.  Hope you like it.


----------



## Becko (Sep 30, 2010)

Damn, it's great!Thx.Cred & rep.


----------



## ღMomoღ (Sep 30, 2010)

set req. for Michael
stock:
Text: The Dimension Witch Eternale
size: avatar:150x150 siggy:junior size
other things up to u,thanx already ne^^


----------



## KBL (Sep 30, 2010)

*Set Request*

*Stock:*

*Effects*: Lighting effects and the effects you wish. 
*Size*: Avatar of Luxus face...150 x 150 (senior member)
*Text*: *Man of Lighting* in the signature...

Thanks!


----------



## Eternity (Oct 1, 2010)

KisameBijuuLevel said:


> *Set Request*
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



Taking this.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 1, 2010)

*KisameBijuuLevel:


Spoiler:  













*

*Hope you like it *


----------



## KBL (Oct 1, 2010)

Eternity said:


> *KisameBijuuLevel:
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> ...



It looks faptastic 

Thanks !! 

rep&cred.


----------



## Vampire Princess (Oct 1, 2010)

Request type: Set
Size: Senior
Stock (link): 
Text: "Vampire Princess" Edit out the other text; I will be posting a link to the original art in my signature also.
Border: Dotted
Effects: Red/black themed, otherwise I'm flexible; just make it look good.

Thanks!


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 2, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Request type: Set
> Size: Senior
> Stock (link):
> Text: "Vampire Princess" Edit out the other text; I will be posting a link to the original art in my signature also.
> ...



Mine


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2010)

Just want a avatar that is 80x80, no effects, thin black border.


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2010)

Ill take it!


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2010)

Sephiroth:



That ok?


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2010)

Can I get a little bit more of his head in it please?


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2010)

Sure thing


----------



## Eternity (Oct 2, 2010)

Here you go.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 3, 2010)

yo Stephanie 

im going to do Duffy set tommorow  

150x200 150x150 and 140x170 avy on both of them together

but can i request for you I MISS YOUR WORK  

i haven't had a set made by you for a long time  

just make it pretty and adorable 

on sig  " Tell me when you feel ready
Im the one, theres not too many
Hold my hand to keep me steady
Just to be quiet
With you "


----------



## Synn (Oct 6, 2010)

Stephanie 

*Request*: set
*Size*: senior
*Stock*:  (use the stock of Ino on the left and get rid of the other one, please)
*Effects*: make it colourful, please 
*Border*: dotted
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 7, 2010)

Vampire Princess said:


> Request type: Set
> Size: Senior
> Stock (link):
> Text: "Vampire Princess" Edit out the other text; I will be posting a link to the original art in my signature also.
> ...



Here ya go and hope you like it.


----------



## Maxi (Oct 11, 2010)

Request to Stephanie or Micheal (depends who has time).

*Type:* Avy
*Size:* Why Senior-size of course.
*Stock:* 
*Effects:* Your are the pro's, so i'll leave that to you .
*Text:* i don't need no text.

Lots of thankses in advances and will rep and cred as always.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 12, 2010)

Viscaria said:


> I'm really sorry for canceling my request last time. I hope I can request again. I promise I won't delete this one.
> 
> Set please. For either Stephanie or Michael
> 
> ...



hope you like it


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Becko (Oct 14, 2010)

Nevermind.


----------



## Helixals (Oct 15, 2010)

[B Deleted.....^^[/B]


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 18, 2010)

Kagura said:


> yo Stephanie
> 
> im going to do Duffy set tommorow
> 
> ...



Im sorry it took so long. Im sorry it doesnt look that great, but i just dont have what it takes for graphics anymore. I think im just gonna take a long break.


----------



## Sayaka (Oct 18, 2010)

R you kidding me 

I LOVE IT Stephanie you still have it DON'T WORRY


----------



## Rubi (Oct 18, 2010)

I know I've repped and replied to the VM but I want to apologize that it took me so long to wear it. I just wanted to wear the set Snow made me for a while.

The effects are really sweet. It looks great and the border's amazing. I love it.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Aggressor (Oct 27, 2010)

*Stephanie* :33


Stock 
Request Type - Set
Size - Senior, small signature around 410  x 200 or something along them lines.
Effects - Bluish effects, some cool lights that revolve around a blue colour theme 
Border - Your choice


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 27, 2010)

VinDictus said:


> set especially for michael .


----------



## KohZa (Oct 28, 2010)

^awesome .thx michael..it worth the wait .


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 29, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Stephanie* :33
> 
> 
> Stock
> ...



Will do this over the weekend.


----------



## RockpiRate (Oct 30, 2010)

For Michael

**Stock* 
*Spoiler*: __ 







**Request Type* - Set
** Avy:* 125x125;150x150
** Others:* just make it look good.


----------



## Synn (Oct 30, 2010)

Set request for Michael 

*Request*: set
*Size*: senior
*Stock*:  (use the stock of Ino on the left and get rid of the other one, please)
*Effects*: make it colourful, please 
*Border*: up to you
*Note*: if you could do  for the sig, I'd appreciate it a lot. ^^
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Smiley (Oct 30, 2010)

For Micheal. 



*Request*: Avatar
*Size*: Senior
*Stock*: {}/{}/{}
*Effects*: Like this: [] I wont the stocks in the order they are. Sasuke, Itachi then Madara. Add some cool effects it, scan lines too.
*Border*: Dotted please.
Thank you. :33


----------



## Z (Oct 30, 2010)

For Stephanie please. :3

*Stock*:
*Request*: Senior Sized set
*Border*: 
*Specifics*:Make 2 avatars please. One for each person.

Thanks.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 1, 2010)

Aggressor said:


> *Stephanie* :33
> 
> 
> Stock
> ...



If you don't like it let me know and i will redo it.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 1, 2010)

ღMomoღ said:


> set req. for Michael
> stock:
> Text: The Dimension Witch Eternale
> size: avatar:150x150 siggy:junior size
> other things up to u,thanx already ne^^



can only use GIMP for now which I havent used in a long time, so hope you you like 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ღMomoღ (Nov 1, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> can only use GIMP for now which I havent used in a long time, so hope you you like
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



thank u!!!
ıt looks awesome ^^


----------



## ? Sakuchi ? (Nov 1, 2010)

I would like a set please , O Lord Of Epic Noob Skills , I shall thus request a set thy you are ... Immortal. ( lolwut )

*Avatar* :
Border : Dotted border. And curved sides.
Stock : 
Extras : Add lime green splatter please.

*Sig* :
Border : Same as avvy.
Stock : Same as avvy.
Extras : *facepalm* Same as avvy.

*Banner* :
Title (Put on top left hand side. ) : Ultimate Naruto Shippuuden RPG. Your choice if capital letters or not. Epic font please.
Stock :  ( Only the Kyuubi and the smoke-thing. )
Border : Square with thin border.
Extras : Splatter. Any color.

Thanks in advance , lazy-ass.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 1, 2010)

Michael or Stephanie  

avys 150x150 and 170x220

who ever gets it first 

make it CUTE and pretty  XD



on it I love you sis but you totally drive me crazy especailly when your on me in these clothese


----------



## Aggressor (Nov 1, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> If you don't like it let me know and i will redo it.



I love it, thanks Steph.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 2, 2010)

Maxi said:


> Request to Stephanie or Micheal (depends who has time).
> 
> *Type:* Avy
> *Size:* Why Senior-size of course.
> ...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 2, 2010)

RockpiRate said:


> For Michael
> 
> **Stock*
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Helixals (Nov 2, 2010)

Helixals said:


> *Oh Michael.Can u make me 1 set..janior and cool like this one of RockpiRate..Janiors are very cool.Rep + credit + credit in 1 RPG of Naruto.
> *
> 
> *Type: Set.
> ...



If u just forgotet that..


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 2, 2010)

you told me you deleted it

but ok


----------



## Helixals (Nov 2, 2010)

*I was posted something but i deleted it.Thats all *


----------



## Shinsengumi (Nov 3, 2010)

*Type:* Signature
*Stock:* []
*Size:* Maximum of 450x150
*Effects:* Not too bright and not too dark with the lighting. 
*Text:* Have the phrase "昭夫 順一" anywhere you see fit. 

Thanks. x3​


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 7, 2010)

Z said:


> For Stephanie please. :3
> 
> *Stock*:
> *Request*: Senior Sized set
> ...



Here ya go and hope ya like it. Sorry it took so long.


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 7, 2010)

Kagura said:


> Michael or Stephanie
> 
> avys 150x150 and 170x220
> 
> ...



Here ya go and hope ya like. Sorry it took so long.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 7, 2010)

Helixals said:


> *Oh Michael.Can u make me 1 set..janior and cool like this one of RockpiRate..Janiors are very cool.Rep + credit + credit in 1 RPG of Naruto.
> *
> 
> *Type: Set.
> ...



didnt make the hair white, didnt add that text


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 7, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> Here ya go and hope ya like. Sorry it took so long.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



its soo cute thanks steph


----------



## Helixals (Nov 7, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> didnt make the hair white, didnt add that text
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*Thanks mate,i will try to make the hair white by myself.^^

Rep& Credit.
*


----------



## Kaijin (Nov 7, 2010)

Set Request for Michael

Type: Set

Stock: 

Example: (something like this pop-out or w/e is this called)


----------



## Z (Nov 7, 2010)

It's amazing Steph, I'll use it soon.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 16, 2010)

stephanie 

you choose the stock 

its all rin centric ok?







*if you choose the first stock 

on sig  " let our imaginations take control and lets finally be together "

150x150 and 170x200 avy*

*if you choose the 2nd stock 

on sig " rock out , shout out , lets unleash the emotions within our selves though the music we play"

avy on both and each 150x150x and 170x220*

*if you choose the third stock

on sig " this feeling i have what is it and why is it when im close to you "

avy on each 150x150 and 170x220*

remember dont do all of them choose the stock


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh i didnt even see this request. I will try to have it done later tonight. Im so sorry.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 18, 2010)

its alright i understand 

good see you back in a graphic mood again Steph 

I'm also getting back into one xD


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 18, 2010)

For Michael.

*Type:* Set.
*Stock:* 
*Example: (something like that)* 
*Other:* Avy 150x150 & 125x125. I dont want the Madara eyes. Make it look badass. And one more thing don't rush i want to look good. ^^


----------



## mali (Nov 18, 2010)

Michael or Stephanie reuset pleassee
Type:signature
stock: 
size:I dont know the exact mearuments but something large but not OVERLY big.

Could I have it transparent and with those dotty thingys at the back please {im not good with request's  }
And could the edges be rounded off pleaseeee


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 19, 2010)

Kagura said:


> stephanie
> 
> you choose the stock
> 
> ...



Here ya go and hope ya like it.


----------



## Sayaka (Nov 19, 2010)

as usual your works amaze me  rep


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 19, 2010)

Glad you liked it. I liked the way it turned out also.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 25, 2010)

Synn said:


> Set request for Michael
> 
> *Request*: set
> *Size*: senior
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Synn (Nov 25, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thank you!


----------



## RockpiRate (Nov 26, 2010)

don't forget my request, Michael.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 26, 2010)

lol I wont, im doing them in order 



Eternαl said:


> For Micheal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pics dont show


----------



## Michael Lucky (Nov 26, 2010)

Shinsengumi said:


> *Type:* Signature
> *Stock:* []
> *Size:* Maximum of 450x150
> *Effects:* Not too bright and not too dark with the lighting.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Smiley (Nov 26, 2010)

Michael Lucky said:


> pics dont show



*FUUUUUUU. Sorry Mic*


*Request*: Avatar
*Size*: Senior
*Stock*: {} Bottom Right Panel/{} Bottom Panel /{} Bottom Right
*Effects*: Like this: [] I wont the stocks in the order they are. Sasuke, Itachi then Madara. Add some cool effects it, scan lines too.
*Border*: Dotted please.
Thank you. :33


----------

